# Fm 2007



## mw84 (Jan 15, 2007)

For the past week or so Football Manager has been unexpectedly quitting once every so often. Yesterday I opened it up like usual (I'm addicted ) and for some reason as soon as I hit the continue button to progress through the game it quits every time.

I've sent the report to Apple but haven't heard anything, not sure if they're supposed to reply? Anyway I just wondered if there are any basic steps I can take to sort this out?

Really appreciate any help!


----------



## MrTAToad (Jan 15, 2007)

Apple, like Microsoft wont reply to error reports (thats assuming they actually do anything with them, that is).  However, unlike Microsoft, Apple do actually say that 

As for the crashes, it sounds like a corrupt save file - FM 2007 had a slight problem with that before that latest update.  If possible revert to a previous saved game and try that (and keep going backwards if needed).

And make sure you have the latest updates for it too.

If you only have one save game - try starting a new game, and see what happens there.


----------



## mw84 (Jan 15, 2007)

I downloaded the update a few weeks ago. As for saved games, I only have the one and really don't want to lose it ! I'm playing Millwall currently 1st in the Championship with only a few matches to go before promotion, I don't know if I have the heart to start from scratch ! 

If it IS a corrupt saved file is there anyway I could save it somehow?


----------



## MrTAToad (Jan 15, 2007)

I dont know whether a corrupt file can be restored - would be worth sending an e-mail to the support people at SI

Would be worth starting a new game (even if it is temporary) - that way if it does work, its probably the save game.  If FM crashes with a new game, then it probably isn't (and thus the problem exists elsewhere).


----------



## mw84 (Jan 15, 2007)

I've just set up a new game with the same team and everything is working fine. I actually sent sigames an email with a copy of the error earlier today but haven't heard anything so far. Really hope there is some way to recover my saved game. Cheers for the help mate.


----------



## MrTAToad (Jan 15, 2007)

No problem


----------



## mw84 (Jan 16, 2007)

Just a quick update incase anyone else ever has the same problem, you can upload your savegame to the Sigame forums, with a description of your problem and copy of your comp specs and they take a look at the savegame file for you (hopefully fixing it).


----------



## MrTAToad (Jan 17, 2007)

I presume nothing has happened yet?


----------



## mw84 (Jan 17, 2007)

'Thanks for the information and the save game. The issue is now under review'

Haven't heard anything else so far, I'll probably bump the thread tomorrow to see whats going on.


----------



## MrTAToad (Jan 17, 2007)

Hope you get a result.


----------

